# I went to the range,and only shot 50 rounds.



## Aheadshot (Oct 17, 2014)

_I shot 50 rounds through my Glock 17 9x19 mm last Friday.It seem to shoot to the left single shot or rapid fire,guess I need more practice with it.







_


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I'd wager that if you shot off of a rest it shoots POA. I was at the range with my friend yesterday and he was about to start adjusting the sights when I suggested the same to him. The gun shot right on the money.

It seems to be a common thing that people miss low left with handguns when they're a bit rusty after not shooting for a while. Practice, practice, practice. Take a look at Jerry Miculeks videos on youtube. He has some great tips!

GW


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

True when I cam finaly out of the hospital and after months not shooting I shot also low left. But normally that should be solved after 50-100 rounds.


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Some more trigger time and you will be just find.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I personally practice dry firing for trigger control, focusing on the sights staying steady through the dry fire.

The problem some have is bringing that trigger control to the range because of anticipated recoil. 

It may not be the issue here .

Good luck next time out

:smt1099


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

pic said:


> I personally practice dry firing for trigger control, focusing on the sights staying steady through the dry fire.
> 
> The problem some have is bringing that trigger control to the range because of anticipated recoil.
> 
> ...


That's a great piece of advice. If you have a place where you can safely dry-fire, it will really help your accuracy if you practice a fast presentation (draw from holster, or just bring the pistol quickly up to eye-level) combined with a "flash" sight picture and a quick but still controlled squeeze.

After just a small amount of practice, most folks can get the pistol out/up, aligned, and break the first shot in well under 2 seconds, and if practiced religiously, under a second for just raising and shooting a pistol that is already in-hand. After you are landing the first shot in the center, fast, you can move to multiple shots or multiple targets.

But ALWAYS make that first shot count. Depending on the circumstances, it might be the only one you get. Also, one of the best/surest ways to disturb the BGs aim is to put a bullet into him, so a quick hit might help keep YOU from stopping a slug.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Pistol Correction Chart -- Right hand
http://www.gunlink.info/targets/PistolChartR1S.pdf

Pistol Correction Chart -- Leftt hand
http://www.gunlink.info/targets/PistolChartL1S.pdf


----------



## just for fun (Dec 31, 2006)

Aheadshot said:


> _I shot 50 rounds through my Glock 17 9x19 mm last Friday.It seem to shoot to the left single shot or rapid fire,guess I need more practice with it.
> 
> View attachment 1130
> _


look as it is a very good reason to go to the range!


----------

